# Haunted Radio (02/27/13)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are featuring news on TransWorld, Canadian Haunters Convention, Monsterpalooza, HauntCon, National Haunters Convention, West Coast Haunters Convention, Great Lakes Fright Fest, Midwest Haunters Convention, Fangoria Horror Fest, IAAPA Attractions Expo, Gore Galore, The Munsters, Zombieland, Bates Motel, Hannibal, and more!!

Then, we review the 2002 film, "Red Dragon" and we have the Freek with the bone chilling tale of "The Monkey's Paw" as read by Christopher Lee. All of this and so much more on the February 27 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------

